

Ask HN: Is our messaging about sharing contacts for businesses correct? - dtsakos

At Soocial we have recently soft-launched some new products involving cool engineering we've been up to, mainly introducing the ability to share contacts in your business.<p>We've been syncing people's contacts on every phone, email, Outlook and Mac for some time now.
Right as of now we are about to take contact syncing to a new level - you can now sync and share your address book with other people too. Your contacts will now be shared with other Soocial users.<p>If you run a small business, sharing some critical contacts with your coworkers and all their devices could prove invaluable- or se we believe.<p>Please visit www.soocial.com and check the messaging out there. We would love the community's feedback on how comprehendable or INcomprehendable our offering is.<p>Is our messaging correct? 
Do you understand the Business Accounts product offering? 
What would be the reasons to use it, or what more would you want to know about it?
You can check all this out at<p>http://www.soocial.com/address-book#!business<p>http://www.soocial.com/features<p>http://www.soocial.com/intro<p>Finally, would you like a free trial to start using it?? :)<p>Thanks in advance,
Dimitris at Soocial.
======
sentinel
Clickable links:

<http://www.soocial.com/address-book#!business>

<http://www.soocial.com/features>

<http://www.soocial.com/intro>

